# Thought this was a funny picture!



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ate supper with my family out on the deck (where my son's LBG G-scale trainset is) the other night and check out where my son's broccoli ended up....ha!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...those little LGBs are brutes...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heck, tilt it towards the back and paint it black (or white) and it would look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Did his insertion of the broccoli cause the wreck?


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ha! Yeah, I thought that was precious of my 2 year old son! Figuring out his likes and dislikes in this world! 

Apparently he doesn't like broccoli. He certainly adores trains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Butterball52113 said:


> Ha! Yeah, I thought that was precious of my 2 year old son! Figuring out his likes and dislikes in this world!
> 
> Apparently he doesn't like broccoli. He certainly adores trains!


It might have been a creative mind at work?

To me it looks like a plume of smoke coming out the stack.
Does that locomotive smoke? Are you out of smoke fluid?


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

That is awesome!!! I would love to have an outdoors G set! I have 4 acres, would be cool!


----------

